
Climate scientists versus climate data: response to critiques - ash
https://judithcurry.com/2017/02/06/response-to-critiques-climate-scientists-versus-climate-data/amp/
======
ash
Original post: [https://judithcurry.com/2017/02/04/climate-scientists-
versus...](https://judithcurry.com/2017/02/04/climate-scientists-versus-
climate-data/)

